# New Old Member



## Robert Marshall (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey guys! It has been years since I was active on this site. Planning to get back into it again. It's nice to see a lot of the names I remember from 2009.

When I joined this site, I had been an EA for about a week. Now, I am a 32nd degree Past Master, the new secretary of my lodge, and I have been to lodges in 50 states and more than half a dozen countries. I want you all to know that the reception offered me here on this site 8 years ago played a major role in my vigor for freemasonry in those early days. To an 18 year old guy, the fraternity was looking rather...outdated. Finding this website gave me hope that there was reason to put time into things and help to advance our fraternity forward into time. I've done that as much as possible. I have operated our lodge website for a couple years and it has become something of a historical library for the Waco area and McLennan County. Museums and other organizations now contact me/the lodge when doing research or events that require historical information for the area. We are making masonry relevant in many other ways too. If I hadn't been inspired by the hopeful nature of this website 8 years ago, I may not have spent as much time as I have in the Craft. So thanks Blake Bowden and all the rest of you!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 24, 2017)

Brother thats awesome!  May I ask what you do for a living?  I thought me being in the Army and being able to get to 6 jurisdictions in my 1st half decade as a freemason and before i reached 40 but youve achieved my goal before you hit 30!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Robert Marshall (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Robert Marshall (Jun 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Brother thats awesome!  May I ask what you do for a living?  I thought me being in the Army and being able to get to 6 jurisdictions in my 1st half decade as a freemason and before i reached 40 but youve achieved my goal before you hit 30!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I have always been avid traveler. Often times I am traveling for fun but often times it is for work. 8 have done and continue to do many things for a living: cagefighting, metal construction, historical research and writing(this took me on an all expenses paid trip to London more than once), and various other things have enabled me to travel at an undeservedly lucky rate. Also, traveling has just kind of always been my thing. I feel at home on the road and tend to spend my extra income on that instead of many of the things most people like to buy. 

Your goal is a great one and too few people make a point to travel like you. In fact, I think that WAY too few masons travel, especially considering our role as "traveling men."

Sent from my SPH-L720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 24, 2017)

Longhorn1rob said:


> I feel at home on the road and tend to spend my extra income on that instead of many of the things most people like to buy.


Nice!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 25, 2017)

Greetings from Australia !


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 25, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome back!


----------



## Robert Marshall (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

